# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 6)



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2019)

*What is it specifically, that you look for when you’re looking for a project to make?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Brink (Feb 3, 2019)

I look for something that hasn’t really been made yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Feb 3, 2019)

Lately it's been about what is needed - whether that's something for in our house or something for the shop - and lately I've been enjoying more shop time than I've had in a long time to work on things.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2019)

It depends, sometimes it's for necessity and sometimes for fun, sometimes its artsy fartsy. I bounce around a lot, flat work, scroll saw work, turning, it keeps me interested that way. Sometimes it's just for a new challenge or something that I have not done before to learn from.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2019)

Honey , I need...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2019)

I look for a project that will keep me interested. I have several projects that have been started and fell to the wayside because I lost interest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Honey , I need...............


Exactly same here....but she never calls me honey ... it’s more like : if you have nothing better to do .. I need this ______ yesterday....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2019)

It varies for me. Sometimes it is because I think it will sell, sometimes somebody wants it (my wife), sometimes it just catches my eye and o want to see if I can actually pull it off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 3, 2019)

A project that stretches my meager skills, where I can learn something. And maybe requires me to buy a new tool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 3, 2019)

Something I have not screwed up before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Feb 3, 2019)

The perfect answer——-_it depends!_
Most times I just go out, mount a blank and knock off what doesn’t belong. Now it is apparently the season for benefit and charity auctions and well..... I’m a good source for items that sell high ().
Lately been having a little itch to do some flatwork and have a new scrollsaw that I haven’t opened yet.
Just have to wait/see how that developes — there might be a pill for that .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2019)

David Hill said:


> The perfect answer——-_it depends!_
> Most times I just go out, mount a blank and knock off what doesn’t belong. Now it is apparently the season for benefit and charity auctions and well..... I’m a good source for items that sell high ().
> Lately been having a little itch to do some flatwork and have a new scrollsaw that I haven’t opened yet.
> Just have to wait/see how that developes — there might be a pill for that .



Have you decided if you're going to that thing in Kingsville?


----------



## justallan (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't look for projects! I see things that get my interest and they look like they would be cool to make, well generally I forget about them before they get started. Then you have the ones that I just can't get out of thinking about. (it's fairly rare that I have this problem)
I generally will make one, two or a handful of the projects I tackle before it becomes boring and I move on. I think my biggest thing is that I always want to something that I haven't done yet.
Then there's the tool hoarding side of it.....
If I get it in my head that I NEED some new tool or machine, I'll look into reasons why I need it and that sometimes puts me in a spot that I have to actually make something.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kweinert (Feb 4, 2019)

Something new, something needed, something that I think might sell at the craft shows.

I'm usually wrong about that last part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 4, 2019)

Projects seem to find me. My daughter just called and wants a stand to hold a number of challenge coins she has received for her toxicology work in the Fed government. 
I've seen those stands but never made one. She wants it in wormy Am chestnut. While I'm at it, might as well make a few for my Etsy store.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 4, 2019)

Inspiration. When a project falls together in my mind I start, then if I enjoy the process, I beat it to death trying to get everything right. Sometimes I have theories I want to test, sometimes a piece or 3 of wood tells me what to do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Projects seem to find me. My daughter just called and wants a stand to hold a number of challenge coins she has received for her toxicology work in the Fed government.
> I've seen those stands but never made one. She wants it in wormy Am chestnut. While I'm at it, might as well make a few for my Etsy store.



I'd like to see process pics of the making of that. 
I have buddy in a town fd that has a bunch of coins and is looking for a stand I can make...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to see process pics of the making of that.
> I have buddy in a town fd that has a bunch of coins and is looking for a stand I can make...


Here's one that she's decided on. Simple construction.


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd like to see process pics of the making of that.
> I have buddy in a town fd that has a bunch of coins and is looking for a stand I can make...



I've seen them where there is just a saw kerf in a live edge board, look pretty sharp.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Here's one that she's decided on. Simple construction.
> 
> View attachment 160242



That wouldn’t fit a tenth of my coins ...over 30 years military and LE you tend to collect a few  The funny thing is I have never purchased or made a holder for them

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 5, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> That wouldn’t fit a tenth of my coins ...over 30 years military and LE you tend to collect a few  The funny thing is I have never purchased or made a holder for them



You can make them as big as you want. Here are some that are on sale at Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2019)

Tony said:


> I've seen them where there is just a saw kerf in a live edge board, look pretty sharp.



Maybe some sandpaper to soften the sharp edges?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 9, 2019)

*What is it specifically, that you look for when you’re looking for a project to make?
*
I think the answer to your question is, "Do I have the equipment to do this and get it done." Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually look for the piece of wood I want to make it out of, because my shop is approaching @Tony and @ripjack13 stage, and I can't find a damn thing in it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I usually look for the piece of wood I want to make it out of, because my shop is approaching @Tony and @ripjack13 stage, and I can't find a damn thing in it!



Hell, mine is nowhere close to theirs and I still can’t find stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah... Mine probably isn't anywhere close, but it feels like it! Need to spend about a week cleaning, after spending about a week building shelves to organize and store it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 9, 2019)

Yesterday I was turning ring cores from antler and one popped off the mandrel...I heard it bounce “dink, dink, dink...then roll” I searched everywhere and can’t find that stupid thing...moved stuff that hadn’t been moved in a while even...still no luck, that thing grew wings and flew the coop!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

I tipped my case for Nova chuck over the last time I was out there, with the case open, screws and jaws went everywhere! Was not impressed!! Took several minutes on my knees to find them all, but I did manage to find every last piece. Thought I was going to be digging in the spare screw bag much sooner than anticipated there for a minute or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 9, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Yesterday I was turning ring cores from antler and one popped off the mandrel...I heard it bounce “dink, dink, dink...then roll” I searched everywhere and can’t find that stupid thing...moved stuff that hadn’t been moved in a while even...still no luck, that thing grew wings and flew the coop!


It's too bad they don't have a "been there, done that" rating for some of these posts......... It wood probably get worn out before Lou could use it. 
Lou, where did you get that emoji........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It's too bad they don't have a "been there, done that" rating for some of these posts......... It wood probably get worn out before Lou could use it.
> Lou, where did you get that emoji........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Go to the bottom of the page, click on the "Help" link, bottom right corner. Click on "Smilies". There's a bunch of them hid in the back room.

You have to copy the code : chase : (_delete the spaces between colons there_), and paste it out here on the board in your post.

Copy as in write down, or remember it, it's impossible to copy it back there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hmmmm... it appears that if you double click on it quick, you can highlight the text between the colons Jerry, right click on that, and copy the text, then insert it between colons up here on the board.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 10, 2019)

After looking all over the bottom right corner of my screen for that tiny Help button, it was a piece of cake. German chocolate at that. um umm good.........yummy Kinda like looking for the car keys that just happen to be in my left hand. (I don't go left)

Anyway, all I did was copy the smilie and then paste them onto this post. Thanks, boys.

There are some posts here that make me go "hmmmm. Found 2 smilies that indicate that, but don't like them.hmm This one is more like a snub. The other looks more like a wife looking at her husbands wood pile doing the head scratch.Hmmm..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Edit: I probably should have followed instructions. I made an edit and lost the smilies. Too bad I'm not as smart as I thought.

I'm gonna back to turning wood instead of trying to be a computer geek...... Jerry (again)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

There is also the upload a file option, where you can find smilies on the internet, save to your computer, then upload them as a picture file and insert as necessary for special events like talking to the Islander.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 10, 2019)

And don’t forget the

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 10, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> And don’t forget the


Yep, I saw that one, but I'm not as mean as you are. just a little sneaky. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 10, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> And don’t forget the



Right now I feel like that little yellow guy in the smilie thing, and my chainsaw being the green guy. About 30 minutes ago, I was trying to finish up on that Mesquite tree trunk I was trying to slab about 2 weeks ago??. Anyway, I got a kick back from hell trying to cut with the top of the chain. Done it at least a hundred times before, but not in this awkward position I was in. Two inches to the left, and I would now be singing soprano. I'll bet tomorrow I won't be able to walk.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 10, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Right now I feel like that little yellow guy in the smilie thing, and my chainsaw being the green guy. About 30 minutes ago, I was trying to finish up on that Mesquite tree trunk I was trying to slab about 2 weeks ago??. Anyway, I got a kick back from hell trying to cut with the top of the chain. Done it at least a hundred times before, but not in this awkward position I was in. Two inches to the left, and I would now be singing soprano. I'll bet tomorrow I won't be able to walk.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yikes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 10, 2019)

The ones that don’t get me into trouble are the ones that don’t empty out my wallet. I usually will pair certain woods based on what I have and what I am after- I know I am in a good place when I know I need just one piece to fill the void. The one that gets me in trouble is when you have the first starting piece that can “snowball” into something bigger than what it wants it to be, when it needs more parts to complete the whole. So that one piece, usually will go back into the shelf and “work” itself out over time when it starts gaining “roommates”. A great analogy would be when working on a residential project renovation for a client that starts with multiple rooms first and then the project gets going and the client suddenly notices that everything else does not look “new or fresh or stylish or as functional”......it suddenly escalates and the other adjacent rooms not being worked on becomes target for completion. An easy reality check for the client is when the work goes out for bids and they see what the cost of the additions when the bids come back. They either scale down or just take it on as a “second phase”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I usually look for the piece of wood I want to make it out of, because my shop is approaching @Tony and @ripjack13 stage, and I can't find a damn thing in it!


I know where everything is in my shop. It's called organized kaos...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 10, 2019)

Lately I have been finishing old projects that have been packed around a few times. Mostly I go between paddles and bowls with pens to fill the rest of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I know where everything is in my shop. It's called organized kaos...



Yeah, right... Probably don't remember what that stuff was you hid from the wife the other day, let alone what box you stuffed it in, or which one you hid that one under!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, right... Probably don't remember what that stuff was you hid from the wife the other day, let alone what box you stuffed it in, or which one you hid that one under!



That one is snakewood. And trust me. I know exactly where it is. And by exactly I mean somewhat, and by somewhat, i mean kinda of. And by kind of, I mean, not really....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

But it's in my shop.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2019)

I think....


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

@Bob Ireland ....how bout this?


----------

